# [ 2013 ] Help Advice: Resale Marriott Newport Coast Villas



## Pomme (May 14, 2013)

Advise pls. 

I own a week at Mariott's Phuket Beach Club, and normally trade it via II to use it at Marriott Newport Coast Villas. The thing is it isn't easy to get the exchange book that easy. So I'm considering buying a resale week from Marriot Newport Coast Villas. 

- Is booking as a home resort a lot easier than exchanging via II? I usually want to go there in late April. What's the chance that I'd call and get the week book (available) right away?

- Is there any benefit different between buying a resale and original price from the marriott? 

- I'm a current Interval memeber, do I need another member for my second week? 

- In the future, If I want to sell my week via marriot, this will be the second resale of this week. Does it mean the price will be even lower? Or it's considered just the same as other resale, then the price will likely be pretty much the same as now?

Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 14, 2013)

Pomme said:


> Advise pls.
> 
> I'm considering buying a resale week from Marriot Newport Coast Villas.
> 
> ...



Booking versus exchange - yes, booking is "generally" easier but I've read that if you are going for prime summer months that the demand is greater than the supply.  I've been exchanging in - - this is my second year exchanging my 1 BR Marriott Desert Spring Gold for a weak Platinum (Sept and October).  I've done instant exchanges grabbing a week from M's bulk deposit rather than putting in requests.  My last exchange was using a weak (Sept) white week to get a weak Platinum week (Sept).

Difference between buying from Marriott versus resale? - Lot$ - like 10's of thousands of dollars.  I recall that Newport Coast Platinums (resales) were going for something like $6-10K.  Check eBay, Tug, and Redweek.

Need another membership in II for 2nd week?  - No.  You notify II and pay a fee (either $39 or $49).  This assumes that the 1st membership is one that YOU pay for.

Selling a very "used" timeshare (resale) - - does value drop? :hysterical: No difference in price from previous resale.  After all, all existing timeshares are used, even if you buy them from Marriott.  Chances are, if you buy a platinum resale at a competitive market price, you'll probably be able to sell it at a future point for roughly what you paid for it (of course this all depends on lots of variables including strength of market and economy, etc.)


----------



## Pomme (May 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply. 

Could you explain a little more of how you exchange your week? I only want the week in April, and it's not a prime week. Do you exchange via marriot, how? No request? Wait for the time is near?


----------



## benyu2010 (May 15, 2013)

Pomme said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> Could you explain a little more of how you exchange your week? I only want the week in April, and it's not a prime week. Do you exchange via marriot, how? No request? Wait for the time is near?



1-22, Gold season at NCV...the later part of Gold season has higher demand than earlier part,  especially if falls on holiday weekend. Gold is cheaper, about $4,500 a piece . Good value IMO...you may find a Gold week from flexexchange, but can't count on that on long term vacation planning.


----------



## Michigan Czar (May 15, 2013)

Pomme said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> Could you explain a little more of how you exchange your week? I only want the week in April, and it's not a prime week. Do you exchange via marriot, how? No request? Wait for the time is near?



If you want to exchange then reserve the highest demand week for your current timeshare and then do a deposit first into Interval and request the week/location you want. The sooner you deposit, the better your chances will be. You should try and deposit at least one year in advance of when you want to travel, 13 months previous is even better. This way your request is in line when owners are reserving and potentially depositing NewPort Coast one year in advance of their reservation.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 15, 2013)

Pomme said:


> Could you explain a little more of how you exchange your week? I only want the week in April, and it's not a prime week. Do you exchange via marriot, how? No request? Wait for the time is near?



I am a weeks owner at Marriott Desert Springs.  I was doing manual searching in Interval.  I saw that there was available inventory in Sept. a year out.  So I deposited my 1 br week into Interval and then did an instant exchange.  Because I am not a member of the Destination Club (points), I need to exchange through II.  Because I saw the inventory available, I didn't bother to do a request.

I was a bit surprised by my last exchange.  In the previous year, I had booked Thanksgiving week at my home resort as it has the highest trading power.  I wanted to have the highest trading power.  But, by the time that I had reserved my Nov DS week, a lot of the fall inventory at NCV for the following year was already gone.  But this past year, I saw nice NCV inventory for Sept, Oct and maybe a bit of November a year (plus) out.  I saw this inventory looking with only a Sept. Desert Springs.  Sept is not a high-demand month in Palm Desert so I was a bit surprised that I could see NCV.  So, rather than waiting for a higher trading power home reservation and risk seeing the available inventory disappear, I decided to book Sept at my home resort and exchange for a Sept. NCV.

Using a Marriott to exchange for another Marriott gives you the 22 day owner preference.  I suspect that nearly all of the NCV exchange inventory is snatched up by other Marriott owners before the non-Marriott owners get a chance.  :whoopie:


----------



## Pomme (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for all comments. I didn't know I should book the highest demand week before. I always book the lastest week possible, to make sure that I can keep my week in II as long as possible. Kind of stupid now that i know about trading power.

So II do compare my week trading power? Within Marriott owner week withing II as well? 

Gonna go find out the highest demand of my resort ASAP.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2013)

We own a gold week at NCV and find that reserving our week is easy.  Right now I can see availability for almost every week in gold season next year ( except of course weeks more than 12 months away) 

 SO the info of how hard it is to make reservations at NCV is only the platinum summer months, not the gold spring months.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 16, 2013)

*Checking TDI*



Pomme said:


> Thank you for all comments. I didn't know I should book the highest demand week before. I always book the lastest week possible, to make sure that I can keep my week in II as long as possible. Kind of stupid now that i know about trading power.
> 
> So II do compare my week trading power? Within Marriott owner week withing II as well?
> 
> Gonna go find out the highest demand of my resort ASAP.



TDI, or Travel Demand Index, can be found on the Interval site.  In the II system, go to the Resort Directory.  Find the area that you're trying to look up.  Find a resort in your area (or your exact resort) and open that page.  Then look on the upper right portion of the resort page for something called "Travel Demand Index" and click on it.  It will give you the relative TDI for that location.  100 is average, 150 is tops.


----------



## Pomme (May 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your advise.

I have two more question pls.

1. What's the different buying from Marriot resale and other broker? What are the most reliable and easy one to deal with?

2. If I want to sell my Marriott Phuket, what is the best way to sell it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 17, 2013)

Pomme said:


> Thank you all for your advise.
> 
> I have two more question pls.
> 
> 1. What's the different buying from Marriot resale and other broker? What are the most reliable and easy one to deal with?



Marriott itself still sells some weeks for current owners. BUT they sell them at prices that are really high. Marriott does give to these buyers some "developer benifits" like trading the week for hotel points, BUT in general, if you buy one of these weeks you paying 3-5 times more than you should. 

Other brokers/current owners sell their weeks at greatly reduced prices. These weeks get you the same general owner benefits of anyone else who owns at the resort (except for the hotel points option) You just must be careful to transfer the week with a legit title transfer company.  




> 2. If I want to sell my Marriott Phuket, what is the best way to sell it?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I'd first ask Marriott if they want it OR if they would be willing to sell it for you. Much of the time that is the way to maximizing the price you'll get when you sell. 

Good Luck


----------



## Pomme (May 18, 2013)

Thank you.

Now Marriott resale is offeringme $8500 for a gold week at Marriott Newport Coast Villas, they will give me one free week deposit to II. Is this sound like a reasonable or crazy price?

This is really new for me, so I don't want to make a stupid decision.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 18, 2013)

Pomme said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Now Marriott resale is offeringme $8500 for a gold week at Marriott Newport Coast Villas, they will give me one free week deposit to II. Is this sound like a reasonable or crazy price?
> 
> ...



My first impression was that this was a "fair" deal - - meaning not bad and not super good, but fair enough.  I went to the on-line Marriott site for resales.  I found a gold NCV listed at $8500 from Marriott.

Then I went to eBay, did an advanced search and looked at completed sales.  BTW, while there currently isn't a lot listed for sale on ebay, there were quite a few completed sales to look at.  I found that the annual gold NCVs (completed sales) went for $3-5K, a single Biennial gold went for $1700, and the Platinum NCVs went for 7-8K.  

On top of that, for ebay, expect to pay $500 for closing, and some transfer costs.

So, the price that Marriott is charging for this resale is higher than what you'd pay on eBay.  But the premium isn't as bad as I expected and is probably a lot less than they charged initially.  There are some minor benefits from buying from Marriott, but you would have to research them and see if they are worth it to yourself.


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2013)

I just don't want to go through an ordeal of making sure that the broker/person I'm buying from is legit, and also want to make sure that the purchase go through smoothly. Since I"m very new to this, don't want to make a mistake. 

Since I'm from Thailand, I think having an option of turning the week into the point would make sense in case I won't be going there often in the future (who knows what will happens when my kids get bigger). 

ONE MORE QUESTION PLS: Gold week can't in a anyway book platinum week? I'm going through a big change in my country, our school system might change the holiday period - which will affect the gold/platinum period for my marriott week as well.


----------



## pwrshift (May 19, 2013)

some gold weeks are very nice...some are terrible.  I like Newport Coast gold season as well as Ocean Pointe's but I'd still only buy platinum.

You can only book gold weeks with gold, plat with plat, through Marriott as that's what you own.  But you can trade for Available lesser or higher weeks through Interval.  Prime time bookings are the problem because of demand.  Lockoff weeks can be split and you have two traders which is great fun.

Brian


----------



## benyu2010 (May 21, 2013)

Pomme said:


> 1. What's the different buying from Marriot resale and other broker? What are the most reliable and easy one to deal with?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



I bought a few from Seth Nock 's sellingtimeshares, they are highly regarded in Tug. David at Concierge Realty found a few for me as well, they are Marriott specialist. Both are reputable RE broker in timeshare. If you are casual buyer, going through either of them may save you much worry and hassle. YMMV


----------



## Pomme (May 21, 2013)

I think I should check that out, don't want to pay double price for the week.


----------



## Pomme (Apr 12, 2014)

*Advise pls, buying Newport coast villas*

Hi, I need your experts advise please.

I want to buy Marriott Newport Coast Villas. I own a week in Phuket, and been exchanging through II, which weren't easy. I was there this morning and thought I want to buy a week here. Talked to the sale rep, and they only sell points now.

1. Do marriott resale sell point? I need to buy with marriott resale cause am not am not a US resident. I want to avoid all the hassles. 

2. What's the benefit that I won't get if I buy a resale from marriott broker.

3. What do we have to pay to change from week to point base? (In case I buy a week from resale, they won't allow me to move into point?)

Any other advise pls

_[Note similar threads merged.]_


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 12, 2014)

Pomme said:


> Hi, I need your experts advise please.
> 
> I want to buy Marriott Newport Coast Villas. I own a week in Phuket, and been exchanging through II, which weren't easy. I was there this morning and thought I want to buy a week here. Talked to the sale rep, and they only sell points now.
> 
> ...







Your best bang for the buck is to buy resale on the open private market (not thru Marriott).

I'm sure Marriott can provide you with a resale week, but it will cost you a lot of extra $$$$$ going that route.

I suggest using ebay, TUG, or Redweek to find your desired week.

One other thing;  keep in mind that booking during the months of July and August can be difficult at that particular Resort.





.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2014)

When you say you want to avoid hassle because you are not a US resident -- I'm not aware that the US has any restrictions on foreigners buying real estate. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 12, 2014)

As a multiple week Marriott owner, whenever I have had difficulty reserving the week(s) that I want (rarely happens)  @ my home resort (always prime weeks such as President's Week in the US or something equally popular), then I have simply gone to the rental section of Redweek and/or TUG & rented the week(s) that I want from another Marriott Owner. So, instead of buying you may want to consider renting. It makes economic sense.  

When I rent, I sometimes rent out my reserved week(s) that I own. Or, I use the weeks I rent in addition to my reserved (owned) weeks.

Smooth Air


----------



## Pomme (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone who is not a US citizen used to buy resale timeshare from redweek or other broker? What's the procedure?


----------



## Pomme (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm checking out redweek, need advise pls.

The type of week are:

Gold
Platinum
Platinum 52 - new year week?

Is there a year round one that I can book any week of the year? 

I want to buy the week that has no restriction, I can book any time of the year. 

Advise please.

Than you,


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 21, 2014)

good morning....

Pomme....

please check out thread regarding unhappy foreign owner lamenting the decline in value of MRP's...  Turning any unit in for MRp's is a last ditch attempt to try and salvage some value.  The vaule of the MRP's is dropping daily, as if airline FF's etc...

Do not purchase this for the MRP trading option...


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 21, 2014)

Pomme said:


> I'm checking out redweek, need advise pls.
> 
> The type of week are:
> 
> ...


There is no week you can buy at NCV that allows you to book any week of the year. 

Gold season is Jan - mid June
Plat is Mid june- Dec {with Platinum plus weeks excluded ( July 4th and New years)}

Please be aware that Summer plat weeks at NCV are difficult to reserve because of high demand BUT Gold weeks are easy to reserve


----------



## Pomme (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone for your kind help.

The thing is, my kids school's holiday will be changed in the following years, so I used to travel in April, but it could move to October or any other month. That's why I want to know which is the best option to move around as much as possible.

So the idea of buying platinum, and then able to trade via II for good week a okay? But even the platinum owner are having a hard time booking their platinum week?

I am in contact with atimeshare, anyone using them before? 

One more question, all resale are no finance? He suggested me to go to timesharelending.net or finance through my credit card suggesting it could be cheaper. Anyone used to buy resale and finance it before? I don't know the cost of financing yet, but the idea of not putting a sum of money in one go suit me. It feels like paying each month into travel accom make it feels like you pay nothing that much.

Waiting for your advise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Platinum owners have difficulty reserving July and early August dates.  Late June and late August can also be difficult.  October weeks shouldn't be a problem.  Owners of multiple Marriott weeks can string together multi- week stays beginning at 13 months prior to the first week.  50% of the inventory goes this way.  The other half is reserved for exactly 12 months out but you have the majority of 6 months worth of owners who primarily only want the summer months so there are a lot of folks trying to reserve the moment reservations open up and there are bound to be a lot of disappointed owners who can't get through and book in the first 5 -10 minutes.


----------



## Pomme (Apr 21, 2014)

If am not going for the peak weeks, I should be able to get one at 12 months window?

In the past three years, I did exchange Phuket Beachclub for Newport Coast Villas via II, somehow I was successful -at 12 months mark. I guess I was booking for April and it wasn't a high season.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 21, 2014)

Pomme said:


> One more question, all resale are no finance? He suggested me to go to timesharelending.net or finance through my credit card suggesting it could be cheaper. Anyone used to buy resale and finance it before? I don't know the cost of financing yet, but the idea of not putting a sum of money in one go suit me. It feels like paying each month into travel accom make it feels like you pay nothing that much.



Well you can finance whatever you want using a credit card or personal loan. But it's generally not a good idea to finance the purchase of a timeshare because it's a luxury item, not a necessity like a car or a fridge. But obviously if you find favorable terms and financing makes sense for cash flow reasons go ahead. Just don't but more than you can actually afford.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 21, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> not a necessity like a car or a fridge.



How did they survive before the automobile and refrigeration?

:hysterical::rofl::hysterical:


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 21, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> How did they survive before the automobile and refrigeration?
> 
> 
> 
> :hysterical::rofl::hysterical:




Let's be real here. Most of the time when people ask "how did they survive without XYZ?" The answer is simply: not as many people did survive. Generally, technology improves and often even saves lives.

How did people live without refrigerators? Fewer people lived! They had less access to a varied diet (ie less nutritionally diverse) and thus were more prone to illness and death related to nutritional deficits. 

We in the US used to die of malnutrition far more regularly. The fact that we now die from overconsumption (diseases of affluence) does not detract from the former fact. And still we live longer, healthier lives at a higher standard of living. 

Are cars or fridges absolutely necessary? Maybe not. But they're certainly more necessary than timeshares.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pomme (Apr 21, 2014)

hahahah thank you. Now timeshare becomes necessity cause we use it every year. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## camachinist (Apr 22, 2014)

Easter/Spring Break is the busy season during the Gold season at NCV and dates tend to go quickly. I've owned in both seasons at NCV for ten years now and generally book Easter and July and rent them out. Talked with Sam (who does the Marriott stuff for Seth Nock) recently and heard some escrow numbers in the mid 7's for plat and high 3's/low 4's for gold. Right now, I'm doing better ROI on gold renting so can't imaging letting any go at that number, less commission. 

If you look at Redweek, there are often over a hundred weeks or more for rent at NCV and, outside of Plat+, rent-swap values are pretty good. Weeks really aren't renting for any more than 5-6 years ago. Personally, I wouldn't bother buying a week, rather rent-swap with the Phuket week(s). That's what I do with mine. Get cash for them then rent something else on Redweek from another timeshare owner. It's pretty efficient and cash is king.

OTOH, if you can get a gold week for ~3.5K, you can generally rent it out at Easter for 1800-2000 tops (1600 for sure) and make 500-900 per unit in gross profit (over MF's, exclusive of RE taxes). Not a bad deal. TBH, I wouldn't be caught dead buying a timeshare. Renting them, sure. Good luck!


----------



## Pomme (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, I know that we can actually making money out of timeshare, but as new as me, I wouldn't really want to risk and going through that hassle yet. May be in a few years time, when I know every tricks like you do. 

Trading weeks sounds most reasonable and seems possible for me. I might be looking into that and not deposit my week at II anymore. I assume going through redweek myself, would be easier to get the week where I want. I assume more people are doing it the way you do than deposit with II - which result in II not success in trading?

I still have only 1 Phuket week, and need one more. Marriott newport coast week are pretty much the same price as Phuket.

Will ask for more tricks when I get into it.

THank you



camachinist said:


> Easter/Spring Break is the busy season during the Gold season at NCV and dates tend to go quickly. I've owned in both seasons at NCV for ten years now and generally book Easter and July and rent them out. Talked with Sam (who does the Marriott stuff for Seth Nock) recently and heard some escrow numbers in the mid 7's for plat and high 3's/low 4's for gold. Right now, I'm doing better ROI on gold renting so can't imaging letting any go at that number, less commission.
> 
> If you look at Redweek, there are often over a hundred weeks or more for rent at NCV and, outside of Plat+, rent-swap values are pretty good. Weeks really aren't renting for any more than 5-6 years ago. Personally, I wouldn't bother buying a week, rather rent-swap with the Phuket week(s). That's what I do with mine. Get cash for them then rent something else on Redweek from another timeshare owner. It's pretty efficient and cash is king.
> 
> OTOH, if you can get a gold week for ~3.5K, you can generally rent it out at Easter for 1800-2000 tops (1600 for sure) and make 500-900 per unit in gross profit (over MF's, exclusive of RE taxes). Not a bad deal. TBH, I wouldn't be caught dead buying a timeshare. Renting them, sure. Good luck!


----------



## Pomme (Apr 23, 2014)

From what I understand, pointbase Marriott for NCV is not worth it, the week is much better? Is that correct?

I feel like the point base go by demand/supply, and if I buy week and able to book it, I will get a full week at a cheaper price? Am I correct?

But in the term of booking, will I be able to book easier at NCV if I use point? Anyone has experience using points booking?

If I buy a resale week now, in the future, will they eventually allow me to enroll into points? I assume using points make them more profit.

Where can I find the point sheet to see how much points I need for stay at NCV?

Thank you : )


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 23, 2014)

Pomme said:


> Where can I find the point sheet to see how much points I need for stay at NCV?



Here is the link for the 2014 chart....

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/points_charts.pdf


----------



## Pomme (Apr 24, 2014)

Should I buy resale point or week?


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 24, 2014)

Pomme said:


> Should I buy resale point or week?



That's a debate that happens here a lot.  I think the consensus is that the a resale week is still generally a less expensive approach, but as always, it depends on what your plans are.  Do you always vacation in 7 day increments, or would you prefer the flexibility of shorter stays that is an advantage of  the points program.  

Check out THIS thread which seems to have a lot of advice in both directions.


----------



## Pomme (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot

Seems like it depends on personal choice.


----------

